# Android 4.0.4 - Select Input Method



## ridavid81 (Dec 6, 2011)

On the newest 4.0.4 roms why does the select input method notification appear everytime the keyboard is open?

When clicking on it you get 4 choices; standard English android, Google voice typing, Japanese IME and another choice all in Chinese.

Even after selecting English the notification never goes away until the keyboard is gone. I've seen people report this on multiple threads for 4.0.4 but no one ever responds. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Turn IME switcher off.
Find it lurking in your settings somewhere.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

In ROM setting uncheck "IME Switcher" then you wont see it anymore. In Liquids ROM it is under General.

Ninja'd!


----------



## ridavid81 (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't see this option anywhere. I'm on the stock 4.0.4 rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah on aokp its rom control>general UI> show ime switcher

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh you're on the stock rom? Uh oh. That's usually in the custom settings of a rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ridavid81 (Dec 6, 2011)

Guys I figured it out for stock from you need to delete openwnn.apk from the system app. This is that damn Japanese keyboard they decided to add.

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah, nice piece of info. I'll have to remember that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

.. dude, please put your shirt on....


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> .. dude, please put your shirt on....


Hahahaha


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

ridavid81 said:


> Guys I figured it out for stock from you need to delete openwnn.apk from the system app. This is that damn Japanese keyboard they decided to add.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It will always appear on stock roms if there is more than one keyboard installed. Pure AOSP has always had the Japanese IME included (even in GB) but most ROM developers pull it out before building the ROM.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

